# راجع يارب ليك... (صلاة)



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

*






راجع يارب ليك...
راجع وجوه قلبى ضيق..
راجع بعد الأحزان...
راجع دى العيشة من غير مُرة
والعيشة من غيرك كلها مواجع...
راجع ودموعى جوه عينيا...
راجع محتاج تمسك إيديا...
راجع إقبل سجودى...
مش لاقى كلام اقولهولك يارب
بس انت حاسس بيا...
رغم انى بعت عنك...
لكن مش ناسى حنانك وطيبة قلبك...
ارجوك اقبلنى
دى الراحة فيك...
انت ابويا
ارجوك اقبلنى وسامحنى.
ارجوك يا يسوع
آميــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## youhnna (3 أغسطس 2010)

*اميييييييين

شكراااااااااا ابو تربو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييييييين
> 
> شكراااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


اشكرك استاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

امين

صلاه جميلة جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاه جميلة جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


اشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## sparrow (5 أغسطس 2010)

راجع بعد الأحزان...
راجع دى العيشة من غير مُرة
والعيشة من غيرك كلها مواجع...
راجع ودموعى جوه عينيا...
راجع محتاج تمسك إيديا...
راجع إقبل سجودى...
مش لاقى كلام اقولهولك يارب
بس انت حاسس بيا...
رغم انى بعت عنك

جميل اووي
شكرا ليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2010)

sparrow قال:


> راجع بعد الأحزان...
> راجع دى العيشة من غير مُرة
> والعيشة من غيرك كلها مواجع...
> راجع ودموعى جوه عينيا...
> ...


اشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## happy angel (5 أغسطس 2010)

> *راجع بعد الأحزان...
> راجع دى العيشة من غير مُرة
> والعيشة من غيرك كلها مواجع...
> راجع ودموعى جوه عينيا...
> ...



*صلاة جميلة اوووى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *صلاة جميلة اوووى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


اشكرك مامتى هابى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## Light Of Christianity (6 أغسطس 2010)

اميييييييييين
شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أغسطس 2010)

No Religion قال:


> اميييييييييين
> شكرا ليك جدا


اشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 أغسطس 2010)

امين

صلاة جميلة 
شكرا لك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة جميلة
> شكرا لك​


آمين
اشكرك تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## DODY2010 (15 أغسطس 2010)

صلاه رائعه ربنا معاكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة رائعة...*
*ميرسي حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------

